# Negotiated Price



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone has managed to negotiate more than $3k off their S3 MSRP not including destination, dealer prep or tax, tags. I'm planning to take advantage of the 6% ACNA discount which knocks just over $3k off the MSRP of a fully loaded S3 Prestige with Adv Tech, 19" Performance and SS seat package but if people are working out more than $3k then I might just try going the old haggle route instead of the stress free, here it is route.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

That's a great deal. Don't forget your $750 if your an Audi owner already. This should be combinable with your 6% off but verify with your dealer. 

http://www.audiusa.com/myaudi/offers-programs


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Silly question, in what order would you expect to get those discounts from your dealership?

Obviously I'd want the 6% first and then the loyalty off of the resulting net price.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

Phanuel said:


> Silly question, in what order would you expect to get those discounts from your dealership?
> 
> Obviously I'd want the 6% first and then the loyalty off of the resulting net price.


That is correct.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I've heard a couple people were able to get invoice pricing. I'd like to know how they achieved that.


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

I negotiated a little over 7% off the msrp of mine. Took a few days, willing to walk etc. Loyalty or conquest wasn't offered when I purchased though.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

what about ordering? any one got some insight?
hoping to get invoice price on order or is this impossible ?


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

T1no said:


> what about ordering? any one got some insight?
> hoping to get invoice price on order or is this impossible ?


Nothing is impossible. All depends on dealer allocation. You best bet is going in at the end of the month, last three days or so and negotiating on one in stock. They are hitting the lots often around my area now and dealers have a couple in stock.

My dealer would only do 3% off MSRP but then I joined ACNA and got 6% off MSRP. Every bit helps but it isn't worth stressing over 1 more percent or $300 -$500. Try to make that up my getting the dealer to discount Audi Care.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

drober30 said:


> Nothing is impossible. All depends on dealer allocation. You best bet is going in at the end of the month, last three days or so and negotiating on one in stock. They are hitting the lots often around my area now and dealers have a couple in stock.
> 
> My dealer would only do 3% off MSRP but then I joined ACNA and got 6% off MSRP. Every bit helps but it isn't worth stressing over 1 more percent or $300 -$500. Try to make that up my getting the dealer to discount Audi Care.


i would love to pick one up from the lot. but i wanted the ss seats options; none of the car that is sitting on the lot are available with that options. not yet at least.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

drober30 said:


> Nothing is impossible. All depends on dealer allocation. You best bet is going in at the end of the month, last three days or so and negotiating on one in stock. They are hitting the lots often around my area now and dealers have a couple in stock.
> 
> My dealer would only do 3% off MSRP but then I joined ACNA and got 6% off MSRP. Every bit helps but it isn't worth stressing over 1 more percent or $300 -$500. Try to make that up my getting the dealer to discount Audi Care.


My dealer has two on the lot. Both black and neither with the configuration I am looking for. As for the ACNA, I was looking into that today and it looks like you have to be a current Audi owner and also have the membership for 6 months before the purchase. Was that your experience?


----------



## Yarsay (Dec 4, 2014)

T1no said:


> what about ordering? any one got some insight?
> hoping to get invoice price on order or is this impossible ?


Ordered back in the fall and negotiated right around 10% off. Supplier discount plus working with multiple dealers to get the best price. I live in a major metro area with my choice of 5+ dealers within an hour of home. 

I also helped a family member buy an S3 off the lot in the midwest - I think we ended up around 4% off.

Definitely feel like ordering is the way to go if you want to get the best price... just have to deal with the excruciating wait!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

DarkSideGTI said:


> My dealer has two on the lot. Both black and neither with the configuration I am looking for. As for the ACNA, I was looking into that today and it looks like you have to be a current Audi owner and also have the membership for 6 months before the purchase. Was that your experience?


Just need the six month membership. Don't need to be an Audi owner that I am aware of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Yarsay said:


> Definitely feel like ordering is the way to go if you want to get the best price... just have to deal with the excruciating wait!


I'm thinking that will be my best option as well. I need to sell my R32 anyway for a DP on the S3. Dealers are going to be less likely to work a deal on a car that is sitting on the lot when someone will eventually pay full price.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I'm thinking that will be my best option as well. I need to sell my R32 anyway for a DP on the S3. Dealers are going to be less likely to work a deal on a car that is sitting on the lot when someone will eventually pay full price.


1. *Dealers work better deals for cars on their lot* because cars on their lot are costing them money. I don't know the specifics but they are paying finance charges or something for every car they have in stock.

2. *ACNA will waive the six month waiting period* if you buy a Lifetime Membership, currently $750.

I ordered a car and dealer would only negotiate 3% off MSRP. I paid $750 for lifetime membership and dealer will now give me 6% off MSRP. In the end, I saved an additional $750 off the car but I'm now a lifetime member of ACNA and am entitles to all the discounts and benefits afforded by membership. Also, you can name a family member to be a lifetime member included in your membership.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

drober30 said:


> 1. *Dealers work better deals for cars on their lot* because cars on their lot are costing them money. I don't know the specifics but they are paying finance charges or something for every car they have in stock.


Floor plan interest...the money, typically borrowed from the manufacturer, used to purchase inventory.

I do know that some makes offer dealers incentives for sold orders that sometimes it easy to get a good deal. That's what happened with our Durango.


----------



## sublime1996525 (Jan 21, 2015)

Its been my experience that you can obtain a better deal ordering a vehicle. While I was shopping for my Ford Raptor I went to numerous dealers, most of them wanted $10k over MSRP for "market adjustmen", what a joke that is. I was able to talk some deals down to a few thousand below MSRP but the best deal I got was when I ordered. A dealer let me order the truck at invoice, this same dealer has trucks on the lot but wouldn't budge much off their price because of the same reason that was already mentioned, why sell something for less when someone will pay what they are asking.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I've heard a couple people were able to get invoice pricing. I'd like to know how they achieved that.


I was able to achieve it with a custom build, due to the fact I had a hard copy of a quote provided by military auto source which commonwealth audi wad willing to beat. Basically selling at invoice plus an additional 400 off. Didn't go this route obviously, but still manged to get the same offer for a custom build A5. I'm military of course so that helped me.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 7, 2015)

Military Auto Source basically gets you the same 6 percent discount a lot of people get, though they tack on a $450 fee for Handling and Admin which supposedly covers paperwork processing and customs for overseas (in addition to $895 destination fee).


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

chris55 said:


> Military Auto Source basically gets you the same 6 percent discount a lot of people get, though they tack on a $450 fee for Handling and Admin which supposedly covers paperwork processing and customs for overseas (in addition to $895 destination fee).


That $495 processing fee I believe is a scam. We paid it for my wife's GLI and you would think that would also take care of dealership handling fees but it doesnt, we were told to fill the tank up on our own dime.


----------



## Yarsay (Dec 4, 2014)

drober30 said:


> 1. *Dealers work better deals for cars on their lot* because cars on their lot are costing them money. I don't know the specifics but they are paying finance charges or something for every car they have in stock.


I would say this is generally the case, but in a high demand / low inventory situation like the S3 in late 2014 dealers had no incentive to discount when someone would potentially snatch up the car at sticker within a few days. The dealer I worked with took delivery of something like 20 S3s this month which definitely eases up some of the pressure and might allow for better deals on existing inventory.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

I only managed to get invoice on ordered S3 Prestige. That's 7% off. Nothing more.

Being in the PNW sucks. There are rarely any deals for Audis, especially when they are popular and dealerships here can sell every car they have. So many Audis on the road.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 7, 2015)

JOES1.8T said:


> That $495 processing fee I believe is a scam. We paid it for my wife's GLI and you would think that would also take care of dealership handling fees but it doesnt, we were told to fill the tank up on our own dime.


Yeah I agree it's a ludicrous fee, but not a lot I can do, less negotiating a discount to cancel it out. They are giving 25 bucks for gas though lol.


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

I was able to get 7% off MSRP. Luckily, I didn't have to go through the whole negotiating process.

Some of you out their, check if your company provides a supplier discount program.

Sticker for my S3 Prem Plus B&O was $47k and ended up paying $43,700. (Audi Supplier 6% and Loyalty program $750)


----------



## integra891 (Mar 8, 2001)

Bought my car on dec 23rd. The dealer said they were trying to meet some quota from Audi USA to get year end incentives. Had no thought of buying a car, test drove a sepang blue S3 on the lot, liked it, msrp 47825, made an offer for 43000 and they accepted. Will only buy cars at year end from now on.


----------



## damianp (Sep 8, 1999)

integra891 said:


> Bought my car on dec 23rd. The dealer said they were trying to meet some quota from Audi USA to get year end incentives. Had no thought of buying a car, test drove a sepang blue S3 on the lot, liked it, msrp 47825, made an offer for 43000 and they accepted. Will only buy cars at year end from now on.



That's an incredible deal. Just ordered an S3, MMI, Convenience, and drivers assist, 45k(MSRP was about the same as yours) was the best I could do(without loyalty program which I am using).


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

integra891 said:


> Bought my car on dec 23rd. The dealer said they were trying to meet some quota from Audi USA to get year end incentives. Had no thought of buying a car, test drove a sepang blue S3 on the lot, liked it, msrp 47825, made an offer for 43000 and they accepted. Will only buy cars at year end from now on.


December is the best time to buy cars that are on the lot, regardless of the brand. Not only are there year-end bonuses/quotas from corporate, but inventory taxes are typically charged quarterly, so they have the double-whammy of not having to pay inventory tax on that $48k car, and getting an additional $43k of revenue toward their yearly targets.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Edit**nevermind I just looked it up and there is an exclusion list of cars that does not get 6% off.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

about to order what should i aimed for ? invoice ?

the msrp is 46645 // invoice is 43444

premium plus
sepang
b&o
LED
convenience pkg
ss seat
destination charge


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

T1no said:


> about to order what should i aimed for ? invoice ?
> 
> the msrp is 46645 // invoice is 43444
> 
> ...


You should be able to get invoice. Anything more would be a bonus depending on location.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

chrixx said:


> You should be able to get invoice. Anything more would be a bonus depending on location.


im in socal.

really ? soo they wont look @ me funny if i want an invoice price order ?
well then 42000 LOL hopefully sometimes next week.
is deposit refundable depending on dealers ? ive heard mixed respond. is it percentage based or $1000? 
some says fully refundable
some says refundable only after the dealer sells the car.
some says no depending on the options your order mainly some weird colors.
some says after a year.
soo ?


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Hello everybody, I wanted to share my recent S3 purchasing experience. It all started when I was curious to go simply test drive one of these cars, first test drive was on 12/23/14 and was extremely impressed with every aspect of the S3. Sales manager sensed that I liked it and was quick to start negotiating the sticker price which was $51,500

The S3 was on the lot about a month and came in Panther black crystal, pre-treated with the xilon (sp?) paint & interior treatment, Black & titanium interior, Prestige package and convenience package, mmi interface, bang & olufson, full led headlights, 18" wheel package, treated with data dots.

I had a 2010 gti that I needed to trade in also which was worth near its pay off but they were offerings $1500 less on the first day I was there. I ended up leaving to think it over & I got a call from the the day after Xmas, asking me to come back with my gti to re- evaluate it's trade in value.. I went back & took another test drive while they looked over my gti again. Got back from the drive & now they say the gti loan can be paid off in full now that they looked at it closer. Awesome!

I still wasn't sold on what my payment price was looking like at this point & the sales manager turned his computer screen my way & basically just starts dropping thousands to get the payment where I needed it to be! I couldn't beleive it!! 

I went back 12/30/14 & It ended up being $45,500 & they waived the cost of the xilon treatment which is normally $1,000!

Everyone there was extremely cool & the sales manager mentioned that the year end had a huge part in why he could do everything he did.

Lesson learned - wait til late dec to go car shopping & stay with something on the lot to get the best deal!

Cheers!


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like a good experience, but just remember they can play games with trades. They gave you $5k off MSRP but might have given you $3k less on trade than another dealer would have.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I did Keep in mind of the possible trade in carry over, but I feel they gave me top dollar considering my payoff was over 14k on the 2010 gti.. I think the same model gti's are going for between 16-17k on the retail end. Not much more room there. 
Either way I'm happy with the deal I got
Cheers!


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

dealer offer me invoice should i go tell them
42000 i'll come and sign now ?
or thats crazy ?

invoice is 43444 // msrp is 46k


----------



## S3Danny (Feb 9, 2015)

I just ordered my S3 today. MSRP was $44,795, I got it for $41,805.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

can you guys give me some light whats this scada / port / audi ads fees ~600-700 on top of the invoice price.
audi dealer association fees etc ...
any chance you get this stuff waived ?

im in socal CA usa


----------



## STaSISnRI (Nov 22, 2007)

the 750 loyalty rebate is just that, A Rebate, this has nothing to do with the selling price of the vehicle.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

T1no said:


> can you guys give me some light whats this scada / port / audi ads fees ~600-700 on top of the invoice price.
> audi dealer association fees etc ...
> any chance you get this stuff waived ?
> 
> im in socal CA usa


will sign order this sat
for 43k
msrp 46646// invoice 43444
soo just about 444 below real invoice.
i think i can do more but i hope i dont do too bad. too tired talking to salesman :banghead:


----------

